# 5-Bar Hawthorne



## frankster41 (Oct 15, 2013)

I just bought this  yesterday with the intensions of re-doing and keeping this bike. Does anyone have pictures of an original one so I can get a look at the striping the correct bars, seat and front fender light. It looks to be Monark built. Does anyone have info on this bike. The one in the Hawthorne book has a Shockmaster Fork, regular chain guard and different chainring and that one was listed as 1939/1940.
Thank You
Frank


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow frank very cool bike for sure, I always liked that crank especially. Here is the only thing i found for you on the that bike. Cant wait to see that all cleaned up Congrats!!


----------



## reginald (Oct 15, 2013)

*hawthorne 5 bar*

I bought this 5 bar a year back and am repainting it now.  I was able to see the original striping as I sanded it.  It had huge V's that started wide at rear of fenders to a point past headlight and past frame on back.  There were also darts starting from top and bottom of collars on headtube down frame.  Darts on fork also. I measured these as best I could.  The second pic is of a bike with same two tone striping as mine has.


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks reginald that clears up some questions.
Frank


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 16, 2013)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Wow frank very cool bike for sure, I always liked that crank especially. Here is the only thing i found for you on the that bike. Cant wait to see that all cleaned up Congrats!!
> View attachment 118006




Hi George That is the info I was looking for.
Thank You
Frank


----------



## reginald (Oct 22, 2013)

Frankster,
Here are some pics of my reproduction efforts.....not exact, but straight waning lines on a curved fender was a trick. I gave up on exact. To be closer, should be wider at the bottom, less concave, stripes a bit narrower at bottom, with edges tangent to light hole and longer at top of front fender.  Hope this helps.  I will update again when I get the frame done.


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 26, 2013)

reginald said:


> Frankster,
> Here are some pics of my reproduction efforts.....not exact, but straight waning lines on a curved fender was a trick. I gave up on exact. To be closer, should be wider at the bottom, less concave, stripes a bit narrower at bottom, with edges tangent to light hole and longer at top of front fender.  Hope this helps.  I will update again when I get the frame done.




Great work Reginald 
Keep me posted on the progress. I am watching very closely.
Thank You
Frank


----------



## reginald (Oct 29, 2013)

*Hawthorne 5 bar graphics*

Got the frame painted. Artistic liberty was taken, so I am posting my original notes on the graphics for this bike.  It may be a while before assembly, but will update when finished.


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for posting detailed pictures. This will really help me out.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2014)

Just checking on both your projects. Where are you guys now? Mike

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## frankster41 (Apr 2, 2014)

I sold mine.


----------



## reginald (Apr 24, 2014)

*waiting on chrome*



frankster41 said:


> I sold mine.




I will post if/when I ever get to build this bike.


----------



## reginald (Oct 31, 2014)

*5bar thread closure.*

Finally, I built this bike.  Here are the before and after.  I need a streamline Troxel(some day).  I did a partial resto on the chrome.  I also replaced the ND hub with a new Sturmey Kickback.  The fat Franks look and ride great, also.  My only complaint is I can't raise the wedge bolt seat post high enough to suit me(5'11"), but this can be solved.  I love the lines of these 5bars and tried my best to replicate the graphics as found under the house paint.


----------



## reginald (Oct 31, 2014)

*more 5 bar pics*

Here's more angles....


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 31, 2014)

*love it*

That bike looks awesome; nice work.


----------



## rebirthbikes (Nov 1, 2014)

*Just, WOW!*

You did an amazing job restoring this beauty! Excellent choice of colors and the glossy feel is just right!

WELL DONE SIR!


----------

